# المنتدى منتدى عالم الموبايل البرامج والثيمــات والالعــاب والخلفيات والميلتيميديا قسم تطبيقات وألعاب الأندرويد Apps & Games Android تطبيق تطبيق لإظهار الواجهة العربية لبعض الرومات Language Enabler

## mohamed73

*معلومات*  *** هذا التطبيق يحتاج روت* *** هذا التطبيق لا يعمل على نسخ جنجربريد أو أقدم*
 يوجد واجهة عربية مخفية في بعض الرومات خصوصا الجيلي بين وبعض نسخ الآيس كريم
 من خلال هذا التطبيق يمكن أن تظهرها
 يوجد تطبيق سابق باسم الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  كان يظهر هذه اللغات المخفية لكن في كل مرة تعمل فيها ريستارت تختفي اللغة العربية
 في هذا التطبيق لن تختفي على مجموعة لا بأس بها من الرومات *صور التطبيق*       *رابط التطبيق*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *مطور التطبيق* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

